# First fattie in uds



## spillinpaint (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm trying my first fatties on my new today and am wondering about the bacon dripping onto my charcoal. Do I need a drip pan under the fatties? Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2016)

No drip pan needed.

The fat hitting the charcoal will give it a good flavor.

Al


----------



## spillinpaint (Nov 13, 2016)

Damn autocorrect! Thanks for the quick reply Al. I was thinking that but wasn't sure













1479069553190-1346207592.jpg



__ spillinpaint
__ Nov 13, 2016


----------



## spillinpaint (Nov 13, 2016)

IMG_20161113_141733738.jpg



__ spillinpaint
__ Nov 13, 2016





Into the uds they go


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 14, 2016)

SP, I hope you took a money shot !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  They look tasty.


----------



## spillinpaint (Nov 14, 2016)

Had to finish in the oven for a few minutes to crisp the bacon. They tasted awesome!













IMG_20161113_173830413.jpg



__ spillinpaint
__ Nov 14, 2016


----------



## disco (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice weave!

Disco


----------



## spillinpaint (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks I was really happy how they turned out.


----------

